# For Sale- Heavy Duty ATV Trailer



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

see post guys....it has been completely gone through........

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=2343


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I got all excited when I first saw the add this morning, but alas, my ATV won't fit on that trailer. I'm looking for one right now. 
Trailers are always in demand, should have no problem selling it!


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Still for sale.....
Just helped a guy move a few weekends ago with it. Walk up ramp made it work well. Loaded up a seven foot chest freezer, table, etc. We have had the trailer full to the top rails before with hard wood without any noticeable squat in the springs...$475 or best offer......gilly


----------

